# stiff or somthing else?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

So last night and today Cesar has had a slight limp on his front leg after getting up from lieing down. once he walks around for a few mintues however it goes away. 
Wednesday he got a 2 1/2 hour walk thru the woods thursday we went for 4 hours thru the woods and today with his limping a bit i have been a little apprehensive about putting him on the treadmill or going for a walk with him in case it could be serious.
he isnt reacting uncomfortably when i touch the leg it isnt swollen or hot to the touch at all and hes acting normally
these were the longest walks hes had in quite sometime do you think it was just too much for him and hes sore?


----------

